# Newbie looking in NOLA



## madsr (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi! I am new to this forum and new to timesharing in general... I am looking for the best avenue to find a unit in NOLA weeks 17 and 18 (Jazzfest) and welcome any insight.
Thanks!


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 17, 2015)

madsr said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum and new to timesharing in general... I am looking for the best avenue to find a unit in NOLA weeks 17 and 18 (Jazzfest) and welcome any insight.
> Thanks!



Good luck!


----------



## madsr (Sep 17, 2015)

I have seen an ad for a unit in the Quarter House for these weeks, the seller is asking 28k.


----------



## madsr (Sep 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 17, 2015)

finding a week 17 or 18 for sale at a reasonable price is just luck. I got one at Avenue Plaza recently for $100....like I said luck

The way to Jazz Fest, absent one of these weeks, is with a points system. 

Worldmark has 63 units at Avenue Plaza and you can make reservations 13 months in advance 

Wyndham points deeded  at La Belle Maison  or or Club Wyndham Access points would work to give you a 13 month booking window, at La Belle Maison

Club Wyndham Access would open up Avenue Plaza to you also

BlueGreen points will probably work at Club La Pension, but I dont know that system


----------



## madsr (Sep 21, 2015)

ronparise said:


> finding a week 17 or 18 for sale at a reasonable price is just luck. I got one at Avenue Plaza recently for $100....like I said luck
> 
> The way to Jazz Fest, absent one of these weeks, is with a points system.
> 
> ...



I have seen floating weeks at Avenue Plaza for $100, but it floats for any week except JazzFest Mardi Gras or Sugar Bowl. I am thinking about picking one of these up if I come across it again, just won't cover Jazzfest. I will keep my eyes open for an affordable week 17 or 18 as well. 
Thanks so much for the info, I am going to look into Club Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2015)

madsr said:


> I have seen floating weeks at Avenue Plaza for $100, but it floats for any week except JazzFest Mardi Gras or Sugar Bowl. I am thinking about picking one of these up if I come across it again, just won't cover Jazzfest. I will keep my eyes open for an affordable week 17 or 18 as well.
> Thanks so much for the info, I am going to look into Club Wyndham.



You are right about the avenue plaza floating weeks and the 5 black out weeks but an avenue plaza float week is better than you might know 

1) you can split your week into a 3 day and a 4 day stay 
2) check in can be any day
3) the splits can overlap and can both be on a weekend. The same weekend if you like
4) for every week you own you can have a second "right to use week" (for another mf)
5) the rtu week can be split too
6) if you own a studio your rtu can be a one bedroom and vice versa
7) there are several one bedrooms adjacent to studios with connecting doors so it's possible to have a 2 bedroom here. Rooms are assigned by the resort staff so you have to ask. And there are no guarantees
8) maximum occupancy here is 4 whether a studio or one bedroom   Some studios have 2 queens some have one king so be sure to ask for the one you want
9) and saving the best for last. There is a real haunted house on the property and there is one one bedroom unit in it. If you have a one bedroom reserved you can ask for this honeymoon suite. Again you can ask. No guarantees


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2015)

ronparise said:


> You are right about the avenue plaza floating weeks and the 5 black out weeks but an avenue plaza float week is better than you might know
> 
> 1) you can split your week into a 3 day and a 4 day stay
> 2) check in can be any day
> ...



Ron,  Is it better to purchase a floating week or a CWA if your just starting out in Wyndham for NOLA?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Ron,  Is it better to purchase a floating week or a CWA if your just starting out in Wyndham for NOLA?



I own both and I own Worldmark for access to New Orleans so I may be the wrong guy to ask

mf for a studio week is about $525 a year, no transaction fees, no guest fees and no housekeeping fees to worry about.  MF for 126000 CWA  points (the cost for a studio) will be over $700 (assuming this is all the points you have

also because there are more weeks outside the points system than within the points system there is more availability to the weeks owners

During prime season a points owner that wants just 3 nights, has to check in on Friday or Wednesday a weeks owner can check in any day


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I own both and I own Worldmark for access to New Orleans so I may be the wrong guy to ask
> 
> mf for a studio week is about $525 a year, no transaction fees, no guest fees and no housekeeping fees to worry about.  MK for 126000 CWA  points (the cost for a studio) will be over $700 (assuming this is all the points you have
> 
> ...



Ron,  Since my goal is to go to NOLA, your answer has helped me realize that I need a weeks unit….thanks again.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 22, 2015)

madsr said:


> I have seen floating weeks at Avenue Plaza for $100, but it floats for any week except JazzFest Mardi Gras or Sugar Bowl. I am thinking about picking one of these up if I come across it again, just won't cover Jazzfest. I will keep my eyes open for an affordable week 17 or 18 as well.
> Thanks so much for the info, I am going to look into Club Wyndham.



You'll get it for far less than that if it's not an event week. There's a 1 bedroom on ebay right now with a buy-it-now of $11 and another one for $19.


----------



## madsr (Sep 22, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> You'll get it for far less than that if it's not an event week. There's a 1 bedroom on ebay right now with a buy-it-now of $11 and another one for $19.



I have seen both of these, my question is that they are both "floating" weeks, but they are assigned actual weeks such as "week 41" floating, my concern is that week 41 is never going to be a good week for me.. is there any scenario where I would have to use that week?
Should I try to find a "floating" week 19, as I would be more apt to go on or near that week?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 22, 2015)

madsr said:


> I have seen both of these, my question is that they are both "floating" weeks, but they are assigned actual weeks such as "week 41" floating, my concern is that week 41 is never going to be a good week for me.. is there any scenario where I would have to use that week?
> Should I try to find a "floating" week 19, as I would be more apt to go on or near that week?



Outside of the five event weeks, it doesn't matter what week you have on the deed; they all float the entire year with the exception of those event weeks.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 22, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Outside of the five event weeks, it doesn't matter what week you have on the deed; they all float the entire year with the exception of those event weeks.



Scott has it right. the deeded week and room number is what you own and every interval here is deeded in that way, but what you own is in a pool. And it floats Subject to availability yocan use your ownership of week xx unit xxxx to reserve any week of the year except the 5 event weeks


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 22, 2015)

Ron is an expert on that area for timeshares. Take his advice.

My advice is to create a search on eBay and a search through google search using terms that are likely to find the week you want. Include a few common misspellings. Then just keep going through the searches to see if something hits that's a good match and make lowball offers.

If you are serious about it and willing to wait for the deal then you'll find it. If you need it today then you have to pay.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 22, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Ron is an expert on that area for timeshares. Take his advice.
> 
> My advice is to create a search on eBay and a search through google search using terms that are likely to find the week you want. Include a few common misspellings. Then just keep going through the searches to see if something hits that's a good match and make lowball offers.
> 
> If you are serious about it and willing to wait for the deal then you'll find it. If you need it today then you have to pay.



As I posted though, they don't have to pay much - $11.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Sep 27, 2015)

FYI,
The TPU's for Avenue Plaza for a one bedroom floating week, if you pay next years dues in Sept is about 33 TPU's. Not bad for a 701 dollar MF.


----------



## madsr (Nov 2, 2015)

Picked up a floating week on eBay for Avenue Plaza.
Sent paperwork to the selling agent. Now wait I guess.


----------



## madsr (Nov 8, 2015)

So I got a floating week, the deed states week 41, avenue plaza assures me that all weeks float there. Two questions: will it be difficult for me to get French quarter fest week? Should I opt to trade to go somewhere else on a given year does the 1 bedroom trade well and will it float as a trade or does it trade as week 41? Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2015)

madsr said:


> So I got a floating week, the deed states week 41, avenue plaza assures me that all weeks float there. Two questions: will it be difficult for me to get French quarter fest week? Should I opt to trade to go somewhere else on a given year does the 1 bedroom trade well and will it float as a trade or does it trade as week 41? Thanks!



Ask the resort if the French Quarter Fest Week is an "event week". It NOT ... then you COULD book if you are call when the booking window opens.

Event Weeks are restricted to owners of the EVENT WEEK.


----------



## madsr (Nov 8, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ask the resort if the French Quarter Fest Week is an "event week". It NOT ... then you COULD book if you are call when the booking window opens.
> 
> Event Weeks are restricted to owners of the EVENT WEEK.



I was told that the weeks float for all but 5 weeks, Mardi gras, jazzfest, and sugarbowl. I will be extremely upset if there are other "event weeks" that are unavailable to me after the fact.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2015)

madsr said:


> I was told that the weeks float for all but 5 weeks, Mardi gras, jazzfest, and sugarbowl. I will be extremely upset if there are other "event weeks" that are unavailable to me after the fact.



Then why did you ask the question? Or more to the point... You should have asked the question before you bid

Dont worry though. French quarter fest is not an event week. Subject to availability you will be able to make your reservation.

but pay attention to that phrase, subject to availability  dont wait until the last minute to call.  You can make your reservation 12 months in advance, You will have to pay your mf to do it (actually you pay what last years mf was, and you get an adjustment when the bills come out at the end of the year)


----------



## madsr (Nov 8, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Then why did you ask the question? Or more to the point... You should have asked the question before you bid
> 
> Dont worry though. French quarter fest is not an event week. Subject to availability you will be able to make your reservation.
> 
> but pay attention to that phrase, subject to availability  dont wait until the last minute to call.  You can make your reservation 12 months in advance, You will have to pay your mf to do it (actually you pay what last years mf was, and you get an adjustment when the bills come out at the end of the year)



Actually, I did ask the question before I bid, both here in this thread and to the seller. Forgive me if I'm not as versed on the whole timeshare thing as most on here, I thought that's what this forum was for. 
I am not used to signing for something as serious as a deed when it doesn't state exactly what it is. Going on the word of a seller and the resort seems a bit shady to me, but the more I peruse this forum the more I am learning that it's a shady business. I am a traveler who is trying to save money on my trips, not make money. I tend to go to Nola every year so this is why I chose this location as my home resort. Also there was no upfront cost to me, what I am saying is you bet your behind I will be pissed if it turns out I am restricted further than the 5 aforementioned weeks. The response from Linda was disheartening as I posed the specific question regarding deeded week vs when I could visit as I will most likely never go on week 41 in this very thread weeks ago and got no such responses other than the 5 weeks mentioned.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion .. we get many people who do NO researching before bidding. I have been to the Wyndham resorts in NOLA and know enough that there are event weeks and floating weeks at Avenue Plaza. Those event weeks general are the BIG events ... was unaware to WHAT the event you mentioned.

Now ask me about the beach area Wyndham's in South Florida ...those I know like my own house.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 9, 2015)

Deeds seldom specify how the property can be used. The deed for my home doesn't say I can't build a gas station in my front yard, but I can't, and it doesn't say I am restricted to one single family home on the property but I am. These rules are written to into the cities zoning laws. And a buyer of real property ought to be aware of these things before they buy.

In the case of condos thee is another set of rules that a buyer needs to be aware of. I bet if you read your deed you will see reference to the avenue plaza condo docs. Follow that reference to the Orleans Parish Notarial archives and I bet you find the documents that set up the details of the floating weeks system at avenue plaza

the point is you need to do your due diligence before you buy,  and good for you. You did. There is no reason to doubt yourself

By the way if you need the phone number of the reservations desk or you would like a copy of the reservation "rules" that outline how split weeks work and when reservations can be made and how your "right to use" week works  PM me


----------



## MaryH (Nov 11, 2015)

I actually went to the NOLA archives to research a timeshare document and it was long and not that easy to read.  

You should also be able to request to see articles for your timeshare at the resort if you are going, but best check in advance.  There are some in NOLA that despite repeated request refused to show the documents but I honestly think they have something to hide.


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 11, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Now ask me about the beach area Wyndham's in South Florida ...those I know like my own house.



 I don't mean to hijack the thread but would like some info on the Wyndham/WM resorts in the Ft Lauderdale area and since you offered...  Is the Palm-Aire the most upscale of the options available?  What is the difference between the 2BR and the 2BR deluxe at the Palm-Aire?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 11, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread but would like some info on the Wyndham/WM resorts in the Ft Lauderdale area and since you offered...  Is the Palm-Aire the most upscale of the options available?  What is the difference between the 2BR and the 2BR deluxe at the Palm-Aire?



I'll let Linda answer the specifics, but look where Palm-Aire is on a map - it's fine if you want to golf or go to the track, but it's about 5 miles from the beach.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 11, 2015)

MaryH said:


> I actually went to the NOLA archives to research a timeshare document and it was long and not that easy to read.
> 
> You should also be able to request to see articles for your timeshare at the resort if you are going, but best check in advance.  There are some in NOLA that despite repeated request refused to show the documents but I honestly think they have something to hide.



The timeshare documents are the same and just as long whether you read them at the Notarial Archives or at the resort

but I agree there are some very small independent timeshares in New Orleans that may have "lost" the originals, but they still should be referenced on the deed and available at the Archives


Here are the documents that organized Club La Pension as a timeshare.. 105 pages, so not too bad.  Interestingly the same guy that developed Club La Pension as a timeshare also did Avenue Plaza. and they are very similar in organization, (all floating weeks except for certain event weeks) I dont have the Avenue Plaza Docs but I would bet they are similar to Club La Pension


CLP docs


----------

